# Making Bow Plate for Trolling Motor



## MrGiggles (Oct 13, 2017)

I have a 14ft Alumacraft Mod V with a transom mount trolling motor clamped over the gunwale on one side. For the most part, it works well, but the motor is creaky and noisy, and tilts at an odd angle that is always in the way.

I'm going to buy a real bow mount trolling motor, but don't have a bow plate.

For those that had to make one, what is the best material to use? Carpeted wood?

Additionally, how do you fasten it? Screws into the gunwale?


----------



## FishinLite (Oct 14, 2017)

Here are a couple of pics of the bow plate I fabricated for my Lund. Maybe you can get some ideas from it.






The first pic, is prior to adding the bulk head.


----------



## FishinLite (Oct 14, 2017)

Sorry for the flipped pictures :shock:


----------



## overboard (Oct 14, 2017)

Would help to have a pic. of what you have to work with so others can come up with ideas.
If you have a raised deck up front, it may be as simple as copying and fabricating a raised TM mounting plate like some other boats have on them from the factory.


----------



## MrGiggles (Oct 14, 2017)

It's an open bow with bench seats.There is a small step in the front just behind the bow plate.

It has a factory bow plate that extends 6 or 8 inches.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 14, 2017)

In the past, I've made them from a simple piece of 3/4 inch exterior plywood. 

I took a wider-than-necessary board; routed the edges round; added stainless ...T-nuts.... that aligned with the mounting holes for the trolling motor; and sprayed the whole thing black, to match my Minn Kota trolling motor.

The board then had almost limitless areas with which to mount it to the boat.

In a number of cases, I used a transom mount TM, and just fashioned a 90-degree angle on which to mount it. By using the board, and properly placing it, you get rid of the odd angle created by fastening it to the gunnel. But, a real bow-mount motor makes engaging and stowing it much easier, of course. 

I always called those board "transition boards" and they allowed me to fit all sorts of TM's to various boats.


----------



## MrGiggles (Oct 14, 2017)

richg99 said:


> In the past, I've made them from a simple piece of 3/4 inch exterior plywood.
> 
> I took a wider-than-necessary board; routed the edges round; added stainless ...T-nuts.... that aligned with the mounting holes for the trolling motor; and sprayed the whole thing black, to match my Minn Kota trolling motor.
> 
> ...



Height is also an issue with the transom motor. It's only just barely long enough on the gunwale, only if I sit up front. 

I picked up a Minnkota All Terrain 40 on CL tonight, some carpet, and some stainless screws. Will do exactly as what pictured above, 3/4" ply screwed right on top of the gunwales.


----------



## renn90 (Oct 19, 2017)

3/4 thick Azek works great for plates and decks.

Work it like wood, no rot, no paint required, lighter than plywood. Can mount with Loctite PL Marine (no holes). PL can be cut off down the road if you want to.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 20, 2017)

* "PL can be cut off down the road if you want to."*

OK I give. What is a PL?


----------



## schukster (Oct 20, 2017)

richg99 said:


> * "PL can be cut off down the road if you want to."*
> 
> OK I give. What is a PL?


Brand name. Pro Line





Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Oct 20, 2017)

Duhhh. If I would have re-read the whole quote, I would have had my answer. I even have a tube of that stuff in the shop. 

Sorry, My excuse is...... I was working off of my wife's iPhone and NOTHING on her iPhone is as good as my Android. Ha Ha..... Sorry to bother you!

richg99

p.s. I got my Android back from repair this afternoon. I don't have to mess with her phone anymore!!!!!! Hooray!


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 25, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Duhhh. If I would have re-read the whole quote, I would have had my answer. I even have a tube of that stuff in the shop.
> 
> Sorry, My excuse is...... I was working off of my wife's iPhone and NOTHING on her iPhone is as good as my Android. Ha Ha..... Sorry to bother you!
> 
> ...





OK now _I _give. What is a Android ? What is a iPhone ?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ha Ha....If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand the answer. Ha Ha.

Having spent most of a pretty long lifetime with an ATT landline, I've found that a "Smart" phone is a wonder. 

At first, my BIL said "you sure get a kick out of looking stuff up".
Now, he is the very first to be tapping his screen when someone wants to know ANYTHING. 

A Smart Phone is catching and makes me feel that I can look up whatever I need at any time. Love it.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 25, 2017)

i riveted a carpeted aluminum road sign and added a hinged door.great for storing anchors and my drift sock.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 25, 2017)

Was it a STOP or a CAUTION sign?

Just kidding. Nice work reusing discarded "stuff".


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 26, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha....If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand the answer. Ha Ha.


I had to ask, but really didn't have to ask...I'm I.T., I refuse tracking devices.....to each his own.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 26, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Was it a STOP or a CAUTION sign?
> 
> Just kidding. Nice work reusing discarded "stuff".


if i remember correct it was "equipment working"


----------

